# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Inrena decomisa en Arequipa especies protegidas que iban a ser comercializadas

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales (Inrena) de Arequipa decomisó en los primeros días del año 487 pies tablares de madera aserrada de la especie cedro y 750 kilos de tola por no contar con la documentación legal para su comercialización, informó Felipe Gonzales Dueñas, administrador técnico de la entidad estatal.  
El personal del Inrena intervino también una pollería que utilizaba carbón de queñua, decomisando en el lugar 100 kilos de carbón extraído ilegalmente, pues esta especie se encuentra protegida. 
El funcionario refirió que los decomisos son producto de operaciones realizadas con el propósito de prevenir la deforestación, la tala ilegal, el uso irracional de recursos naturales de flora y fauna. 
Gonzales indicó que las operaciones se intensificarán en diversas zonas de ingreso y salida de Arequipa como Yura y Uchumayo, con el propósito de evitar la comercialización ilegal de madera, tola, entre otras especies protegidas. 
Las acciones de control en Arequipa serán también coordinadas con la Policía Forestal, además de realizar constantes operaciones en mercados y ferias de la ciudad, donde se comercializan animales como loros, pericos, tortugas, lagartos y otros.  *Fuente:www.andina.com.pe* *Foto: Andina (INRENA)*Temas similares: Artículo: Sunat decomisa algodón valorizado en S/. 953 mil en operativos en Ica Artículo: Brasil captó hasta el 70% de exportaciones peruanas de textiles y confecciones que antes iban a Venezuela Sunat decomisa más de dos toneladas de ajos chinos en Chiclayo Instalan consejo directivo de áreas naturales protegidas Inrena decomisa en Arequipa especies protegidas que iban a ser comercializadas

----------

